
Web Performance Case study: For wooga, social games are serious business. - PatrickMoran
http://blog.newrelic.com/2011/02/17/case-study-for-wooga-social-games-are-serious-business/
======
patrickmoran36
Wooga Social Game Stats:

Monster World, with more than 1.1 million daily active users (DAU), is a Ruby
on Rails application with a MySQL/Redis backend that’s hosted on Amazon EC2.
Brain Buddies (200,000+ DAU) and Bubble Island (another 1 million DAU) are
both run on PHP with MySQL at Slicehost. Its newest game, Happy Hospital
(already over 200,000 DAU), is a RoR app with a Redis backend hosted on
dedicated machines at Hetzner.

